# Dirtiest Thing You've Ever Accidentally Said While Cubing



## BadgerSex (Aug 7, 2008)

Tell us, what's the worst "That's what she said" opportunity you've ever gotten while cubing?

I remember saying, "It feels better when you do it faster" to my friend about why I like speedcubing and how the cube doesn't get boring after you've solved it once.

Also, my friend who was using my cube had sticky fingers. He did a good "That's what she said" when I went, "Aw, you got it all sticky!"


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

The dirtiest aren't suitable for this forum (and most of those were not by accident), but I guess this one could be misinterpreted very badly: "I would like to get a sub-20, sub-15 and eventually even a couple of sub-10's in a row"


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha nothing too creative from me that I've said, just one of the usual lines you hear at competitions:

"Dang, this thing really needs more lube."

Chris


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 7, 2008)

There's a thread called cube pickup-lines. The "dirtiest" might not be appropriate here since the forum has members of all ages.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, I think your girlfriend could make the ultimate "That's what she said" by publicaly proclaiming: "I love BadgerSex".

I wouldn't be surprised if remarks like that would turn her into "Badgers ex"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 7, 2008)

Besides the usual stuff about lube, I've expressed my love for D cubes while solving by saying stuff like " wow I really like Ds." I didn't think of the possible reference until someone asked me if I like double Ds as well.


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 7, 2008)

One time, my friend was teaching me an algorithm. He said, "Just keep doing it, you'll get it right eventually."

And to avoid offending anyone, I won't say anything about "insertions".....


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously guys/girls, check http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2930 if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 7, 2008)

Once two cubers were discussing about their cubes and one of them quoted 'Yours is stiff and mine is tight'.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 7, 2008)

"we need more petroleum jelly and paper towels(to wipe off excess)"


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 8, 2008)

*gets injured*
"great...how am i gonna entertain myself at night with a sore wrist?"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2008)

before I used silicon lube I used lotion (haha) for like my first few weeks of cubing.
so I noticed my cube was getting a little harder to turn.
knowing this one girl, I knew she always had lotion.
Me not meaning anything asks "hey do you have any lotion?"
She took it the wrong way.
Another friend takes the chance and follows with a "that's what she said"


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 8, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> *gets injured*
> "great...how am i gonna entertain myself at night with a sore wrist?"



i like that


----------



## blah (Aug 8, 2008)

hagendaasmaser said:


> Crzyazn said:
> 
> 
> > *gets injured*
> ...



With feet 

Or alternatively, use the other wrist


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2008)

"do you ever accidentally insert it into the wrong slot?"
"oooh i like yours! its nice and tight, but really smooth!"
and the usual about lube


----------

